# Fox-Dämpferservice im Raum Köln/Bonn/D/SU



## sun909 (14. April 2014)

Hi,
kennt ihr wen, der einen Dämpferservice hier erledigt und NICHT an Toxo schickt?

Brauche kurzfristig einen Service, da mein Propedal zickt und mit Versand wird es bis zum Urlaub knapp jetzt zum Saisonbeginn...

Gerne auch Info per PN, danke schön!
C.


----------



## roman42 (14. April 2014)

Wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, macht http://kettenkraft-bonn.de/ das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTed (16. April 2014)

Radladen-Hönig Beuel Hermannstr
Habe dort meine Fox vor Ort warten lassen


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. April 2014)

RadTed schrieb:


> Radladen-Hönig Beuel Hermannstr
> Habe dort meine Fox vor Ort warten lassen


Hatte dort letzte Woche eine Probefahrt mit dem BMC Trailfox und der Chef sagte mir, sie würden jede Gabel vor Auslieferung nochmals checken...


----------



## roman42 (17. April 2014)

Update zu Kettenkraft: Die machen Wartung an den Gabeln, nicht aber an den Dämpfern.


----------



## GeJott (21. April 2014)

Ist zwar nicht unmittelbar vor der Haustür, aber der Fox Service für Belgien ist in Eupen, Ca. 20 km von AACHEN entfernt. http://www.sabma.com/
Grüße Gerd


----------



## sun909 (28. April 2014)

Hi,
danke schön für alle Tipps.

Habe den Dämpfer dann zu jl Services geschickt (vorher anrufen wg Termin!).

Mit Hin und Rückversand (3 tage )hat das ganze 5Tage gedauert, inkl Mailberatung bzgl Dämpfertuning.

Fairer Preis dazu, von mir ergo Daumen hoch 

Grüsse


----------



## Frictionstinks (29. April 2014)

kann ich bestätigen. waren bei mir mit shimtuning 5 tage. tel etwas stressig, besser immer per mail. 

Alle Dämpfer, alle Gabeln. Auch Elka etc... 

http://www.jl-racing-suspension.com/mtb-suspension-service-preise/fox-racing-shox/




sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke schön für alle Tipps.
> 
> Habe den Dämpfer dann zu jl Services geschickt (vorher anrufen wg Termin!).
> ...


----------



## Der Schnelle (11. September 2015)

Das stimmt nicht ganz. Solange die Ersatzteile für Dämpfer vorrätig sind werden die auch vor Ort gemacht. Oft ist die Lieferzeit für Ersatzteile aber so lang das es schneller geht den einzuschränken denn es gibt einen VIP Service den nur Lizenzierte Fox Werkstätte haben. Kettenkraft alle Lizenzen von Rock Shox, Fox, Marzocchi. Es gibt nur wenige Läden in ganz Deutschland die das offiziell dürfen. VIP Service, Garantie vom Hersteller, Gabel Service innerhalb von 5 Werktagen. Top


----------



## rithm91 (17. Februar 2022)

Hallo, ich würde den Thread nochmal aufleben lassen. Kennt aktuell jmd einen Laden im Umkreis von Köln, die einen großen Dämpfer und Gabelservice für FOX anbieten bzw selber machen?


----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2022)

Ich meine, Lord Helmchen macht mittlerweile auch Fox. Der wohnt in Düren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

